
The Next Tech Talent Shortage: Quantum Computing Researchers - champagnepapi
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/21/technology/quantum-computing-jobs-immigration-visas.html
======
dv_dt
Do companies not even understand the concept of training & delegation anymore?
On one hand they want to pursue high-technology opportunities which have
little competition, then they move to that area and wonder why there's isn't a
large workforce ready to hire?

